# Moneymaxxing Pays Off. Peep my new BMW M3.



## KingBetaTut (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 1, 2022)

Loan on a 1 year old car? is u retarded?


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 1, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Loan on a 1 year old car? is u retarded?


500 hp to the wheel fam


----------



## azezrd (Oct 1, 2022)

congrats, i'm 19 how can i moneymaxx too?


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 1, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> View attachment 1891096


I’ll buy it off of you in a couple years for half the price


----------



## StuffedFrog (Oct 1, 2022)

could have gotten a motorcycle and for 7k


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 1, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> could have gotten a motorcycle and for 7k


I’ll keep my limbs thanks


----------



## Lihito (Oct 1, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> View attachment 1891096


chad still cucks you with his renault clio


----------



## buckchadley31 (Oct 1, 2022)

I love the e46 m3 the most


----------



## StuffedFrog (Oct 1, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> I’ll keep my limbs thanks


the cars gonna depreciate and the price of gas is gonna get sky rocket real soon for everybody 
i would rather save my money and die riding then to give any more money to the coporate jews


----------



## Nims (Oct 1, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> View attachment 1891096


25.8% Intrest wtaf.




Is that not alot?


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 1, 2022)

azezrd said:


> congrats, i'm 19 how can i moneymaxx too?


Keep grinding man. That’s all there is to it


----------



## beachdude123 (Oct 1, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> View attachment 1891096


Haha ur in irvine? Are u a chink?


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 1, 2022)

Nims said:


> 25.8% Intrest wtaf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My salesman friend told me that’s the best offer given my not so good credit


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 1, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> View attachment 1891096


All that money on escorts, traveling, surgeries, investing, gone for some stupid fucking car JFL.


----------



## Nims (Oct 1, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> My salesman *friend* told me that’s the best offer given my not so good credit


Yeah hes not your friend thats an insane amount of intrest.

Am I reading it wrong or are you going to have to pay back 300k until the loan is payed off fully. 
Are you not paying back more in intrest than you are even borrowing?

This is really shit, I got a loan a for 30k at 3.4%


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 1, 2022)

Lihito said:


> chad still cucks you with his renault clio


Chads with clios always finish last


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Oct 1, 2022)

this is not a flex......


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 1, 2022)

Nims said:


> 30k at 3.4%


The feds raised a lot since before covid tbh


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Oct 1, 2022)

imagine not investing in yourself (hardmaxxes) or investing the money to make more money


----------



## Scammer (Oct 1, 2022)

U in OC? I’m close we could meet up and fuck hookers

Also nice whip


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 1, 2022)

RIPPED IRL said:


> imagine not investing in yourself (hardmaxxes) or investing the money to make more money


to each his own there’s more to life than chasing Stacy


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 1, 2022)

God damn, paying rent on a car. Hope you're making 200k+


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 1, 2022)

i want a thundernight metallic coupe


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 1, 2022)

Saranghae said:


> i want a thundernight metallic coupe


2022 2 series look like ass tbh


----------



## incel194012940 (Oct 1, 2022)

congratulations on signing up for a 12 year mortgage for a car


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 1, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> 500 hp to the wheel fam


Ur literally paying more in interest than the new car is worth. Why didnt u just buy cash or at least an older one?


----------



## UglyGod360 (Oct 1, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> 500 hp to the wheel fam


He's just a hating troglodyte. Congrats on ur new car tho


Saranghae said:


> i want a thundernight metallic coupe


E.R


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 2, 2022)

buying a car on a loan


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 2, 2022)

Those repayment are brutal


----------



## EndlessHunger (Oct 2, 2022)

Congratulations bro! I'm working towards the same goal


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 2, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> 2022 2 series look like ass tbh



What’s wrong with it?


----------



## Deleted member 22267 (Oct 2, 2022)

Awful colour. Should have got black or white.


----------



## Prince charming (Oct 2, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> View attachment 1891096


What did u do to money maxx


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 2, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> What did u do to money maxx


Didn’t buy anything lmao. It’s a shitpost from Instagram. That bozo is paying 28% apr for 12 years with 10k down


----------



## fauxfox (Oct 2, 2022)

Why green though? Black or white seem like the most versatile colors. Still mirin'


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 2, 2022)

The one with the large grill?


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 2, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> My salesman friend told me that’s the best offer given my not so good credit


It’s literally so easy to improve your credit. And now look at you- your in debt. You should have invested your money until you improved your credit score and made some profit.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 2, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> Didn’t buy anything lmao. It’s a shitpost from Instagram. That bozo is paying 28% apr for 12 years with 10k down


Oops, nevermind lol


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> View attachment 1891096


legit


----------



## slayer69 (Oct 3, 2022)

OP u got assfucked.
This is a dogshit deal


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 3, 2022)

either get a basic sub 10k car or get a lambo imo 
anything sub lambo is not recognizable enough for foids to know it's expensive


----------



## alriodai (Oct 3, 2022)

he got a loan for such a shit car

if yall ever get money please buy a Mercedes


----------



## Kamui (Oct 3, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> View attachment 1891096


Mirin


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 4, 2022)

@LooksOrDeath ngl fuck that bmw looks cool too.


----------



## spectacularpixlr (Oct 4, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> either get a basic sub 10k car or get a lambo imo
> anything sub lambo is not recognizable enough for foids to know it's expensive














supra 2022(50k for brand new stock)

285kW, 0-60mph in 3.9s


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Oct 4, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> @LooksOrDeath ngl fuck that bmw looks cool too.


it's cool af but man's paying 300k in interest when the car costs like 80-90k wholesale


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 4, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> it's cool af but man's paying 300k in interest when the car costs like 80-90k wholesale


yeah i rubbed my eyes when i saw 144 payment


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2022)

DesperadoRatado said:


> this is not a flex......


It is a flex where I live, but still a dumb idea to spend this much on a car that is loud and burns a fuck ton of gas especially at the prices we're seeing now and when everything is going to electric


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Oct 4, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> yeah i rubbed my eyes when i saw 144 payment


Whenever I'm buying a car i'm paying for it full upfront. Waiting some years is nothing compared to the financial loss of interest.


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Oct 4, 2022)

Never take loan for a car jfl, stupid decision


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Oct 5, 2022)

Bitch said:


> It is a flex where I live, but still a dumb idea to spend this much on a car that is loud and burns a fuck ton of gas especially at the prices we're seeing now and when everything is going to electric



i meant that its one of the uglier bmw m cars and its a new one so its rather unreliable

with his money he could have bought a e39 m5 which only grows in value


----------

